# Why is my rating still the same???



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

So I have a bit of OCD when waiting for certain things to happen (like an Uber rating going up- first world problems I know). Well anywho, I took about 5 rides over the past two days (I use Uber a lot). Yet my passenger rating is still a 4.95. Why? Sometimes I notice a rating go up the very next day or at least today for the ones from 7/24 right. Most were not really short and I tipped everyone (most of the drivers I’ve ridden with before). I gave them all 5 stars and no complaints. 



What is going on? Why is it not going up? Does it mean they gave me a lower rating or because I rode with them before it can’t go up until it’s a new driver? If they rate instantly why is it not changing fast enough?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uber and Lyft a frequently delayed. Whether it's pay, ratings, tips or in app reports. Or maybe you have soo many ratings, it could be that it takes more to move your rating up or down. 

For driver's, it's an average of 500 last rated rides. So it takes quite a few 5 star to 1 star to move a seasoned driver's rating.

Lyft is the past 100 rides. So their rating move more rapidly


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Grahamcracker said:


> Uber and Lyft a frequently delayed. Whether it's pay, ratings, tips or in app reports. Or maybe you have soo many ratings, it could be that it takes more to move your rating up or down.
> 
> For driver's, it's an average of 500 last rated rides. So it takes quite a few 5 star to 1 star to move a seasoned driver's rating.
> 
> Lyft is the past 100 rides. So their rating move more rapidly


Thanks for the information. I'm only a passenger not driver though. So I am concerned my rating hasn't gone up when I did 5 rides in the past 2 days. It's still 4.95


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Probably the driver rated you a 3 or a 4


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Iann said:


> Probably the driver rated you a 3 or a 4


Wouldn't it have dropped then? Why would it stay the same?



Iann said:


> Probably the driver rated you a 3 or a 4


I mean I always tip at least 20%. I never do anyone other than say hi, answer a question if they ask, but mostly I am quiet on my phone. I don't do tips typically that are under 10. I know the past few days they've all been at least $20. I am always outside waiting and never disrespect the driver or their car (I don't even drink in there). I am never intoxicated or have poor hygeniene so this can't possibly be the case. Also the same drivers seem to pick me up.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> For driver's, it's an average of 500 last rated rides. So it takes quite a few 5 star to 1 star to move a seasoned driver's rating.
> 
> Lyft is the past 100 rides. So their rating move more rapidly


Also, once a driver reaches 500 rated trips, the earliest rating they have needs to be replaced with a different one, for there to be a chance of it affecting their rating. So for example, if a driver has a rating of around 4.9, it means most of their previous 500 were 5 stars. So further 5 star ratings won't have a chance of affecting the score, till they replace a rating of less than 5. Presumably, riders also have some threshold, where earlier ratings start getting knocked off and replaced by newer ones, so it should work the same. Therefore if the OP has hit that threshold, and their rating is 4.95, new 5 star ratings won't affect it till they replace a low rating or two (assuming they get no low ratings in between).

With Lyft, since the drivers' rating is out of a 100. Then once they hit 100 rated rides, any time the newest rating is different from the earliest one, the drivers rating will change. For example, if a 3 star replaces a 5 star, their rating will drop 0.02 or vice versa.

(I'm too tired to do the math now, but I'm pretty sure this all makes sense).


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Based on another thread I assume you are not a driver. If a driver down rates you it takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Also, once a driver reaches 500 rated trips, the earliest rating they have needs to be replaced with a different one, for there to be a chance of it affecting their rating. So for example, if a driver has a rating of around 4.9, it means most of their previous 500 were 5 stars. So further 5 star ratings won't have a chance of affecting the score, till they replace a rating of less than 5. Presumably, riders also have some threshold, where earlier ratings start getting knocked off and replaced by newer ones, so it should work the same. Therefore if the OP has hit that threshold, and their rating is 4.95, new 5 star ratings won't affect it till they replace a low rating or two (assuming they get no low ratings in between).
> 
> With Lyft, since the drivers' rating is out of a 100. Then once they hit 100 rated rides, any time the newest rating is different from the earliest one, the drivers rating will change. For example, if a 3 star replaces a 5 star, their rating will drop 0.02 or vice versa.
> 
> (I'm too tired to do the math now, but I'm pretty sure this all makes sense).


Oh wow I didn't know that the five star rating has to cancel out a lower rating before your score goes up. I just thought my rating would go up after a few rides.



Kodyhead said:


> Based on another thread I assume you are not a driver. If a driver down rates you it takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down


Wow very interesting.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cnylatina you should be clear that you are a rider as I read your other thread as most will assume and give you advice as a driver


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I'm too tired to do the math now, but I'm pretty sure this all makes sense).


You did great!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sometimes OCD is good.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

CnyLatina said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that the five star rating has to cancel out a lower rating before your score goes up. I just thought my rating would go up after a few rides.


That's how it works at the beginning, every individual rating affects the overall rating (although you can't always tell because they round it off). Presumably riders, like drivers, have some kind of point where new ratings start knocking off the oldest ones. At this point, the new rating would need to be different to the oldest one to have any effect.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber plays games, it takes time for ratings to hit. Since you have few rides, any negative rating will hit you hard, you will drop quickly. No drop means either still 5 stars, or the rating hasn't hit yet.



CnyLatina said:


> I never do anyone other than say hi, answer a question if they ask, but mostly I am quiet on my phone.


Quiet is okay. Phones can be annoying. Picture the person at the restaurant next to you talking away on their phone. Annoying, right? Now how about in the car?



CnyLatina said:


> don't do tips typically that are under 10. I know the past few days they've all been at least $20.


Awesome! But the driver does not know until AFTER they rate you, unless you tip in cash.



CnyLatina said:


> I am always outside waiting and never disrespect the driver or their car (I don't even drink in there).


Very nice.



CnyLatina said:


> I am never intoxicated or have poor hygeniene so this can't possibly be the case.


Way cool.



CnyLatina said:


> Also the same drivers seem to pick me up.


This is unusual, but no big deal.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm only a passenger not driver though. So I am concerned my rating hasn't gone up when I did 5 rides in the past 2 days. It's still 4.95


Ratings are for the last 500 rides. Once you have 500 rides, the earliest one gets bumped off by the newest one.

If you have 500 rides with all 5 stars, and then get a 1 star, your rating will be lowered. If you get another 5 star on your next ride, it will bump the oldest rating which was also a 5 star, so now your rating will stay the same. You will have to get 500 5 stars after that 1 star in order to get rid of it.

Make sense?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Ratings are for the last 500 rides. Once you have 500 rides, the earliest one gets bumped off by the newest one.
> 
> If you have 500 rides with all 5 stars, and then get a 1 star, your rating will be lowered. If you get another 5 star on your next ride, it will bump the oldest rating which was also a 5 star, so now your rating will stay the same. You will have to get 500 5 stars after that 1 star in order to get rid of it.
> 
> Make sense?


Ratings for pax on both platforms are based on last 100 rated rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Ratings for pax on both platforms are based on last 100 rated rides.


Ok. So 100. The explanation is still the same. Just the numbers change.


----------

